# Author photo when using a pen name



## JHarte (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm using a pen name for my fiction and have been trying to figure out what to do about a photo on author materials. I've flipped and changed to black and white a real photo, but it's still me. What have others done?


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Browse stock photo sites and pick a new you.  Or pick something where you are not identifiable if that's a concern.  Or use your real pic if you don't think your mother in law is going to put two and two together.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I think for my pen name I better not use a photo, going from a man to a woman and making a picture of myself is a little bit too work intensive. Is a photo really necessary?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I use a photo I took of something that relates to my novel style, but isn't a person's face.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a photo of myself when I have to, though I use a pen name. I am dressed unusually for me and wearing my hair in a way that is different from my real life appearance, but it's still me. I don't worry that people will find it and out me, since reverse image searches are relatively rare, and I don't imagine most of the people I know will stumble upon it. If there were safety concerns, I might be more cautious, but I wouldn't be threatened or horrified if real life people discovered my fiction, so I can afford the risk.

On FB, I use my latest book cover, which is kind of my preference. However, I have had occasions where "author photo" is specifically requested, as opposed to banner or covers or avi.

Word of caution, though: I'd be careful of getting a ringer pic if it might mislead people. There was a recent debate raging over people hiring actors to replace themselves, and what that means to reader trust, etc. If I didn't want to show my photo, I'd get an artist/cartoonist to do some sort of rendition, or go with a cover/neutral pic over getting a phony one. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

anne_holly said:


> ... If I didn't want to show my photo, I'd get an artist/cartoonist to do some sort of rendition, or go with a cover/neutral pic over getting a phony one. Just my opinion, though.


I like the drawing idea. I did a cartoon of myself, but then it looked exactly like me anyways, so I just went with a photo eventually. 

If you're not an artist, you may be able to manually trace over an existing photo and get something creative.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

dalya said:


> I like the drawing idea. I did a cartoon of myself, but then it looked exactly like me anyways, so I just went with a photo eventually.
> 
> If you're not an artist, you may be able to manually trace over an existing photo and get something creative.


Gimp has some interesting filters that can obscure a photo artistically.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Almost everywhere else I use my book covers. Kindleboards is one of the few places I use my face. After all, I'm trying to sell books, not me. Here I come to chat with other writers. The Writers' Cafe is the only place I've found where you get such a great variety of authors willing to chat and share.


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

Try sunglasses and a fedora.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

How about a pet or other animal? Gus here in my profile pic is my online mascot. Okay, he's my real life mascot, too. Yes, I love my bunny. 

Rue


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Anya Allyn is a pen name I'm currently using. I have no official author pic, but have been using a pic of me for avatars that was taken during a brief period last year when I dyed my hair brown (my hair is blonde).

I think any is acceptable - using a book cover, a cartoon image or just yourself.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

You can have fun with that: http://www.bouletcorp.com/blog/2012/02/10/generateur-de-tetocarres/


----------



## James Lauren (Aug 5, 2012)

I had (or have) the same "problem".

I wanted an official author photo but still retain the level of anonymity provided by a pen-name so I've used a picture of myself wearing a sombrero (which is not normal attire in the UK!) which I've then messed with in Photoshop - I've lost myself a few pounds by narrowing the photo slightly and I added a reptilian skin over my own using a filter.

I'm still in two minds about it though as I don't think it's sufficiently different that people wouldn't recognise me, but it's perhaps a bit too quirky to be taken seriously.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

You people are such cowards.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

sicklove said:


> You people are such cowards.


Some people have careers that aren't in porn.

Also, come on! We can't even see your face in your photo. Mr. Love.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

dalya said:


> Some people have careers that aren't in porn.
> 
> Also, come on! We can't even see your face in your photo. Mr. Love.


I'm almost afraid of what we *can* see in that photo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

By the time my 2nd book is done, my abs will look better than the average erotic cover


----------



## JGreen20 (Jul 10, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Browse stock photo sites and pick a new you.


I wouldn't use a stock photo of someone else. Using a pen name is ok. Using someone else's picture for that pen name it's not ok (just my opinion).

All the other suggestions in this thread are good options (a cartoon of yourself, an old picture were you look different, not using pictures at all, etc.).


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

You could try a photo which shows only your profile, perhaps? I had a friend draw my profile picture and 
added an oval frame around it. No one would recognize me, but I think it actually looks quite a lot like me.

Otherwise you could try having a picture taken from a distance or from behind? Or half hide behind something? 
(Like Gail Carriger behind her tea cup http://gailcarriger.com/ )

And it does not even have to be your face, I have seen pictures of crossed legs or just simple pictures of hands. 
Experiment until you find something you like!

_Good luck! / Lady T. L. Jennings_


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Lady TL Jennings said:


> Otherwise you could try having a picture taken from a distance or from behind? Or half hide behind something?
> (Like Gail Carriger behind her tea cup http://gailcarriger.com/ )


I was thinking of Gail Carriger's photo, too. She's all made up as well.

You could also create a logo for yourself and use that.

I just took weird photos until something came out that looks like me but doesn't. I did use a retro filter.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Backlight yourself- put the sun behind you

try light sources from different angles..  Remember the creepy efect of a flashlight under your chin when tellung ghost stoires as a kid?

Go clark kent- large glasses

gorh shaggy dog- have hair swept down covering part of your face

wear shiney glasses and add an enhanced lens flare effect to obscure part of your face

peek around something or over something. Remember the neighbor wilson from Home Improvement?

Get a caricature done at the mall

or use your hand for that infamous don't take my picture shot so many of us do at family gatherings.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

My husband has a black and white and then a color with a full beard. 
Easier for a guy maybe than a woman. Maybe a change of hair color?


----------



## JHarte (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. I'm not afraid of people knowing who I am, but my goal is to keep my two writing careers apart. I don't write porn and my mother has read my stuff. But I have a fairly good presence, particularly online with my "real" identity. I like the caricature idea. Or maybe I just use a book cover where ever possible.

Thanks again.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

ruecole said:


> How about a pet or other animal? Gus here in my profile pic is my online mascot. Okay, he's my real life mascot, too. Yes, I love my bunny.
> 
> Rue


I am a house bunny owner as well. Don't they make lovely pets?

In regards to the question, I'm glad it was asked. I have been wondering this as well, considering that I just starting writing under a pen name. I've noticed that quite a few authors tend to use stock photos.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

It really does make a difference if it's a secret pseudonym or one that is just convenient to separate out lines.

I'm launching a line of romantic shorts next year, and for that series I'm changing my name slightly to keep the long novel series separate from the shorts. For that line I'm using this image, still me, but highly stylized and retro:










I'm not easily recognizable and the pink flower will be used for branding (I stole it from my 10-year-old). I'm lucky that I am already a pro photographer, but it's pretty easy to stylize a photo with filters.


----------



## dgtimothy (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm using a sketch of myself as a cover photo.  Go to "Fiverr" - there are people there that can sketch you for $5 (and do a really good job of it).


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a picture of myself taken from behind, walking towards the Coney Island rides. Maybe one day I'll use it for another pseudonym.

But as said before, if you're not worried about being found out, it probably doesn't matter.


----------

